# The February Photos! "Mysterious" Sponsored by Lensbabies.com



## TwistMyArm (Mar 1, 2005)

Great work people. We had another good turnout this month. To see the photos follow the link: Mysterious  Photos!

Thanks to our generous sponsor this month's winner will receive a lensbaby courtesy of lensbabies.com. Thanks again to LensbabiesSam and lensbabies.com for sponsoring this months challenge!

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced. 

The photos are all titled (Photo 01 through Photo 30) in order to avoid confusion please make sure that you check the title before voting. The photos should all be sorted in the proper order. If the photos are not sorted in the correct order then you can click on the "+" next to "Title" or "Date" (in the top right of the thumbnail gallery) to sort based on the titles of the photos. Some photos will not show up in their full size so it is recommended that you click on the photos to view them in their full size. Coppermine automatically resizes some photos which can cause the photo to become distorted in the slide show view. Once you click on the photo it should clear up as it will be viewed in its original size. 

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know. 



The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## Corry (Mar 1, 2005)

Did I mention, that I'M REALLY EXCITED!!!???  

Great photos everyone!


----------



## triggerhappy (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow, great selection of photos everyone!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, these are really awesome!
Definately a lot of competition!

Everyone be sure to study every picture for the little details before voting... I almost missed something cool... haha


----------



## ahelg (Mar 1, 2005)

Well. I've posted my vote. Good luck everyone.


----------



## abacoian (Mar 1, 2005)

making sure before I do


----------



## triggerhappy (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm not sure what the rules say, but the whole thing would be rather pointless if everyone just voted for their own one.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 1, 2005)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what the rules say, but the whole thing would be rather pointless if everyone just voted for their own one.


it works out in the end... no worries


----------



## Alison (Mar 1, 2005)

Great entries all!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 1, 2005)

I have no chance  mines the worst entry!


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice pics again everyone.

Maybe we could also set up honors for runner-ups?
Wasn't that proposed by someone in the previous topic?


----------



## photo gal (Mar 3, 2005)

wow great selection of some awesome work!


----------



## Nytmair (Mar 5, 2005)

wow, i don't remember the last time i saw that many great pics for a contest!


----------



## Force of Nature (Mar 6, 2005)

Its funny, i wasnt that impressed with the pics for this theme. Im just not seeing the linkage with mysterious. Anyhew! no. 9 was great along with number 10, found it very hard to choose, I went with 9, and it seems everyone else did too!


----------



## the_hybrid (Mar 6, 2005)

i happy, i got a vote....and it wasnt my own!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 6, 2005)

the_hybrid said:
			
		

> i happy, i got a vote....and it wasnt my own!!!!



hehe...mine was..


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks to everyone who submitted this month, congratulations to everyone. 

Of course there's only one winner for the challenge and that winner is obviously photo 09. Photo nine received 22 votes and was submitted by Bimmie.
Congratulations Bimmie, you have one this the February challenge and will soon be the proud owner of a new LensBaby. Great photo!


----------



## Chase (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## greenlittlebee (Mar 8, 2005)

speech!


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, let me first thank everyone who voted for my picture. 
In the beginning I was quite unsure wether I'd have a good position or not but after a couple of days it turned out to be extremely good. Even though I thought photo 29 would be the best one.
I must say that I'll try my best to get used to the Lensbaby and post some nice pics on the forum with it.

Thanks again


----------



## LensbabiesSam (Mar 8, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Great photos were submitted by everyone.  Lensbabies is very happy to provide a Lensbaby to Bimmie for her well earned victory.  Congratulations Bimmie!


----------



## ahelg (Mar 8, 2005)

Man my picture was obviously crap.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

COngrats Bimmie.

Thanks LensbabieSam...and news for you...a teacher mentions the lensbaby, and she didnt go to this site...so your starting to hit UK!

Ahelg, dont feel bad, I didnt get any votes either


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 8, 2005)

LensbabiesSam said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Great photos were submitted by everyone.  Lensbabies is very happy to provide a Lensbaby to Bimmie for her well earned victory.  Congratulations Bimmie!


Thank you Sam 
Little correction: I'm a guy


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> Thank you Sam
> Little correction: I'm a guy


Bless...


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Bless...


Bless??

BTW: did you see the Chelsea game?


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> Bless??
> 
> BTW: did you see the Chelsea game?


Bless...lol

number one...how did you know I support Chelsea?
Number two, WE WON!!!


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 8, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Bless...lol
> 
> number one...how did you know I support Chelsea?
> Number two, WE WON!!!



1. Every person who likes english football and has a brain loves Chelski
2. Hell yes! I jumped outta my seat like 487 times
3. Let's not start about football in this thread


----------



## Artemis (Mar 8, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> 1. Every person who likes english football and has a brain loves Chelski
> 2. Hell yes! I jumped outta my seat like 487 times
> 3. Let's not start about football in this thread



Good point...open a thread in off topic!


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 9, 2005)

Congrats Bimmie, I hope you have a great time with the LB.  :thumbup:


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks danalec
I'm sure I will


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 10, 2005)

gj Bimmie,
Mine was #9 Right next to yours.... hahaha






I think mine was more scarry than mysterious.... lol
Or at least I think so.... b/c I went in there :meh:


----------



## Bimmie (Mar 10, 2005)

after full viewing your pic I understood it, it was kinda scary idd


----------



## triggerhappy (Mar 10, 2005)

Congratulations Bimmie!


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 11, 2005)

Bimmie said:
			
		

> after full viewing your pic I understood it, it was kinda scary idd


Also, if you look closely in the door there are balls in there.  The balls are photoshopped in there.  They are from the pic that I won in the "imperfect contset" hahahha

Can't really tell unless you knew what I was doing.


----------

